# Corona Virus



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

So......how are you preparing for it. Doing anything out of the ordinary? People in CA. are staking out all the Costco's, and buying up all the _end-of-day_ supplies.

Me? I'm going to try and get a few m/c rides in while I still can.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I've been pretty busy for the last week. I've ran one or two errands every day and the number of people running around was about the same as always. Went to Home Depot on Thursday and Walmart on Saturday and the crowds were average. I have not seen anyone wearing a mask either on the street or in the stores.
But, a neighbor told me yesterday that he heard Costco stores are getting hit hard.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Saw that 90% of employees,(fast food, etc) admitted to going to work sick.
Think about it.....we have built our minimum wage economy on workers who don’t have sick leave, health insurance or money to go to a doctor..


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Saw that 90% of employees,(fast food, etc) admitted to going to work sick.
> Think about it.....we have built our minimum wage economy on workers who don't have sick leave, health insurance or money to go to a doctor..


+1


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/money/coronavirus-sick-leave-health-insurance-162016804.html


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I changed from corona to Modela.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

wirenut said:


> I changed from corona to Modela.
> 
> View attachment 18166


I thought it was Modelo?


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> I thought it was Modelo?


Damn auto correct!!!!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Maybe with any luck it will be a big hit at the DNC Convention this summer


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you cannot find any face masks available in stores, rumor has it, this will work just as well. Just make sure it's an updated version.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Saw that 90% of employees,(fast food, etc) admitted to going to work sick.
> Think about it.....we have built our minimum wage economy on workers who don't have sick leave, health insurance or money to go to a doctor..


Isnt there a shortage of workers in many decent paying jobs ?
I think the Dems are creating the idea of a bad economy, I disagree with the Dems, 
Construction, Medical, Financial, Secuirity , I know are all hiring.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> If you cannot find any face masks available in stores, rumor has it, this will work just as well. Just make sure it's an update version.
> 
> View attachment 18170


Don't you know that Norton products once installed can never successfully be removed?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

I just can’t handle any more coworkers coming in freaking out. It’s like they don’t have any other news to share.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Just staying at home lol


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

2 boxes of 45 acp and 5 boxes of 7.62x51


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> 2 boxes of 45 acp and 5 boxes of 7.62x51


What? No .223 or .308?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

A few boxes of .44 magnums and a bag of peanut M&Ms. 
Wait, two bags of peanut M&Ms.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I got 2 big jars of peanut butter all the singles were gone. I'm glad I don't need toilet paper apparently it's very important in combating the virus.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> What? No .223 or .308?


No .223 or 5.56 for me


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

No, but watch out for Text Message drivers. Now that they have a additional Panic, they will be at it double time, killing more than the actual virus.

PS We talk about carrying spare mags etc. But we should be talking about carry spare toilet paper. (think about it)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Yet some have stashed a warehouse full. Saw one of the "*Entitlements*" load her cart down with as much as she could get in it and piled to the top and could barely push the cart.Disgusting Pig!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

been busy stocking up on food and the essentials


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Play this *ONLY* for yourself or open minded adults. Not for children or those who are easily offended.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*Social distancing*. It's now looking as if keeping 6' away from others isn't enough. MIT researchers are saying that respiratory discharge droplets can reach as far as 27'.

And, there's no conclusive evidence that wearing a face mask does any good, other than making you feel safer. The best advice is still to keep your hands clean and off your face.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Face masks help prevent the spread of the virus. There are people who are infected and don't know it yet so if everyone wore a mask in public it would lessen the chance of infected people spreading their droplets. 
In my opinion gloves are much more important when it comes to protecting yourself when you are in public. There is no way to avoid touching surfaces that have been touched by other people. A lot of places don't have automatic doors like markets do. At the gas station someone picked up that nozzle before you did. I could go on, but you get the idea.
Don't just be safe, be smart, too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

We are still laughing at post #36 at my house. For me this struck me as off the chart funny. Good one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

Can only pray that this calamity is rapidly passed


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I think it is passed, just need to wait until MSM and the Dem’s figure that out,


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The bride and I went out to a golf course today that we are members of. IT IS CLOSED. The manager said "Go to it!"
We own our own cart. We never got within 100 yards of anyone.
We had more fun than the law allows.
The estimate for deaths from Covid 19 is now equal to the death toll from the existing Flu that we have a vaccine for that nobody takes.
It won't be good for the politicians to keep trying to benefit from this crap while shutting everything down.
Rant ceased!

GW


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Staying home except doing some groceries once in a while in full battle gear (mask and gloves)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

The couple next door are in their late eighties. I'm not leaving my house all evening!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/cdc-director-self-quarantine-exposure-002900457.html


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/cdc-director-self-quarantine-exposure-002900457.html


What's the point here, is he positive? Symptoms? 
Link didn't connect.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> What's the point here, is he positive? Symptoms?
> Link didn't connect.


The article just said that he (Fauci) tested positive for the virus.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Did he test positive or is he just self quarantined? Seems to be some confusion in the media (again) on the facts as usual.


----------

